# Gentoo come Server Aziendale?

## Pancu

Salve a tutti,

sono in procinto di installare nella azienda in cui lavoro un server che faccia sia da ServerWeb, interno (solo accessibile all'interno dell'azienda), da Server per il Backup dei dati, e FileServer per la condivisione dei file.

L'azienda è composta da max 10 pc.

Pensate che installarci Gentoo possa essere una buona idea??

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

Forse è la cassoeula che mi sono mangiato in pausa pranzo ma non riesco proprio a farmi venire in mente dei motivi per cui Gentoo potrebbe essere controindicata ...

Soprattutto per l'uso che vuoi farne tu.

----------

## Scen

Io ormai gestisco da un paio d'anni un pò di server Gentoo, che offrono i seguenti servizi:

Primary Domain Controller (Samba + LDAP)

File Server (Samba)

Backup Server (su SCSI DDS3)

DHCP Server (dhcpd)

DNS Server (bind)

Web Server + PHP + MySQL

Print Server (CUPS)

L'ufficio con più utenti è di circa 30 utenti. Per cui: SI', per me puoi andare tranquillo  :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> L'ufficio con più utenti è di circa 30 utenti. Per cui: SI', per me puoi andare tranquillo 

 

quoto

ho messo in piedi due serverini interni aziendali con praticamente gli stessi servizi che vuoi abilitare tu, e il problema non si pone.

----------

## djinnZ

Il mio server è gentoo e non vedo perchè debian o RH o qualsiasi altra dovrebbero essere migliori.

L'unica cosa che renderebbe poco raccomandabile gentoo sono i problemi ed i tempi dell'aggiornamento ma potresti ovviare con una partizione in chroot dedicata ai test, per dirne una.

```
Ovviamente se è una macchina di lavoro farei dei test anche usando una distribuzione binaria, tanto per ricordare la terza riga della mia signature. (Murphy was an optimist)
```

----------

## gutter

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Io ormai gestisco da un paio d'anni un pò di server Gentoo, che offrono i seguenti servizi:
> 
> 

 

Quoto  :Wink: .

Gestisco vari server che usano gentoo  :Smile: . Tra cui un cluster di due macchine con più di 300 giorni di uptime   :Very Happy: .

Fatti due conti  :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

Immagino che, avendo pochi utenti, avrai anche pochi soldi, quindi non avrai un hw capottante.

Premesso questo il mio consiglio è di installare solo quello che serve e lavorare da riga di comando con ssh. Così facendo avrai aggiornamenti rapidissimi.

Un server generalemente ha pochi sw mirati, quindi Gentoo va benissimo. Mentre se uno installa KDE...

----------

## makoomba

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Tra cui un cluster di due macchine con più di 300 giorni di uptime  

 

tsè....

```
up 834 days
```

----------

## djinnZ

@mods: per la serie predicare bene e razzolare male...  :Twisted Evil: 

e se proprio la vogliamo mettere sulla resistenza, senza lunghi uptime (max 48h continuative, 6 giorni su 7) il mio adorato computer è stato pensionato dopo appena 7061  giorni (1/09/1981-31/12/2000 R.I.P.), no fault... e funzionerebbe ancora.  :Mr. Green:  Altro che linux...  :Twisted Evil:  Non li fanno più come una volta...  :Twisted Evil:  (sto facendo il verso a Greg&Lilo per chi non l'avesse capito)

@GiRa usando i pacchetti binari ed una macchina di test decente hai la certezza che tutto funzioni (non rischi sorprese del tipo aggiorni la libc e samba non parte finchè non fai il revdep-rebuild) e ti puoi permettere di tutto, anche la malefica accopiata kde+gnome.

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> up 834 days
> ```
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi per un'azienda composta da max 10 pc e un server che faccia sia da ServerWeb, interno (solo accessibile all'interno dell'azienda), da Server per il Backup dei dati, e FileServer per la condivisione dei file che caratteristiche hardware mi consigliate???

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ragazzi per un'azienda composta da max 10 pc e un server che faccia sia da ServerWeb, interno (solo accessibile all'interno dell'azienda), da Server per il Backup dei dati, e FileServer per la condivisione dei file che caratteristiche hardware mi consigliate???
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> Andrea

 

Dipende molto da fattori che non ci hai rivelato:

- come webserver interno dovrebbe fornire solo pagine statiche o dinamiche o fornire streaming audio/video o altro ancora ?

- i 10 client producono solo documentazione, animazioni fotorealistiche, musiche o altro ancora ? (per dimensionare le unità di backup)

- devono condividere moltissimi file piccoli, pochi file enormi, molti enormi o pochi piccoli e con quale frequenza ?(sempre per poter dimensionare l'hw)

----------

## Pancu

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   Ragazzi per un'azienda composta da max 10 pc e un server che faccia sia da ServerWeb, interno (solo accessibile all'interno dell'azienda), da Server per il Backup dei dati, e FileServer per la condivisione dei file che caratteristiche hardware mi consigliate???
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> Andrea 
> ...

 

No, niente Streaming Audio/Video solo pagine Statiche e Dinamiche.

I 10 client producono solo documentazioni e devono condividere moltissimi file di dimensione minuta. MAX 200 MB a spalare.

----------

## Kernel78

Per cose del genere più che un server potresti puntare anche su un desktop di fascia bassa, unica cosa su cui pompare un po' secondo me è lo spazio di storage.

3 o 4 dischi belli capienti messi in raid 5 e dormi tranquillo

un ups è d'obbligo (quelli apc vanno per la maggiore)

una scheda 10/100/1000 sarebbe bella se la tua rete la potesse supportare, condisci il tutto con una spolverata di ram (un paio di giga non costano molto e vengono comodi)

Case ben ventilato e sei a posto

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> una scheda 10/100/1000 sarebbe bella se la tua rete la potesse supportare

 

una rete Gigabite è d'obbligo direi, ma è totalmente inutile se poi la rete si basa su un normalissimo Hub, raccomando quindi uno switch decente (leggasi: non lesinare sul prezzo e qualità); webserver + fileserver sulla stessa macchina rende obbligatorio un controller IDE completamente hardware (quindi niente fake raid o controller integrati), altrimenti la prima volta che un utente legge e tiene aperti un po di documenti fa da collo di bottiglia agli altri utenti e al webserver o viceversa.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> webserver + fileserver sulla stessa macchina rende obbligatorio un controller IDE completamente hardware (quindi niente fake raid o controller integrati), altrimenti la prima volta che un utente legge e tiene aperti un po di documenti fa da collo di bottiglia agli altri utenti e al webserver o viceversa.

 

Sarei d'accordo con te se si trattasse di molti più client e molto più traffico ma se si tratta di molti file piccoli secondo me se la cava più che egregiamente con un raid sw ...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sarei d'accordo con te se si trattasse di molti più client e molto più traffico ma se si tratta di molti file piccoli secondo me se la cava più che egregiamente con un raid sw ...

 

sì, dipende da cosa si intende con "molti piccoli file" (per me un file piccolo è di 1/2 Mb), e se vengono letti/modificati ogni minuto ( = *molti piccoli file* x 10) o se vengono solo letti/modificati molto raramente nell'arco della giornata; nel secondo caso hai ragione tu, un normalissimo raid sw basta avanza.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Sarei d'accordo con te se si trattasse di molti più client e molto più traffico ma se si tratta di molti file piccoli secondo me se la cava più che egregiamente con un raid sw ... 
> 
> sì, dipende da cosa si intende con "molti piccoli file" (per me un file piccolo è di 1/2 Mb), e se vengono letti/modificati ogni minuto ( = *molti piccoli file* x 10) o se vengono solo letti/modificati molto raramente nell'arco della giornata; nel secondo caso hai ragione tu, un normalissimo raid sw basta avanza.

 

Andando a naso è più probabile che quei piccoli file possano essere documenti office e quindi più probabile l'accesso in lettura che in scrittura ma ovviamente anche la mia è solo un'ipotesi.

Per poter dimensionare adeguatamente le risorse bisogna saper individuare le effettive esigenze (ovvio che poi un controller dedicato andrebbe più che bene ma rischierebbe di elevare il prezzo in maniera spropositata rispetto al vantaggio apportato).

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi scusate se riposto su un vecchio thread.

Volevo gentilmente chiedervi, le caratteristiche e componenti hardware che mi consigliate per far si che il server faccia anche da server di Backup.

I pc aziendali sono una decina e la maggior parte dei file sta nell'ordine dei 10/50 MB.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## djinnZ

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> da server di Backup

 

in che senso?

Se usi amanda sviluppa un be pò di traffico, occhio alle prestazioni della rete più che del server in se stesso.

@mods: Scusarlo per aver avuto la "delicatezza" di seguire le linee guida?!

----------

## Kernel78

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ragazzi scusate se riposto su un vecchio thread.
> 
> Volevo gentilmente chiedervi, le caratteristiche e componenti hardware che mi consigliate per far si che il server faccia anche da server di Backup.
> 
> I pc aziendali sono una decina e la maggior parte dei file sta nell'ordine dei 10/50 MB.
> ...

 

Direi che dipende molto da come vuoi gestire i backup ... e da quanta roba vuoi backuppare (dire che i file sono da 10/50 mb non ci dice molto, se sono 3 file per client è un conto se sono diverse decine di file per client la situazione cambia).

Noi non possiamo darti un risultato pronto, al massimo possiamo dirti quali sono i punti che devi valutare per decidere cosa preferisci.

- il totale dei dati a quanto ammonta ? (questo influisce ovviamente sul backup full)

- con che frequenza vuoi fare full e incrementali e quanto a lungo vuoi mantenerli ? (indispensabile per dimensionare lo storage)

- il totale dei dati modificati a quanto ammonta ? (influisce sul backup incrementale)

- il software che vuoi usare quanto spazio richiede e quanto traffico genera ?

Senza queste info è difficile aiutarti ... o ti consiglio di mettere più schede gigabit in bonding e allestire un raid6 con 10 hd scsi da 1 tera l'uno giusto per essere sicuro che tu stia largo (  :Laughing:  ) o rischio di proporti una soluzione che potrebbe starti stretta ...

----------

## horace

io sto valutando una situazione di questo tipo:

-server con 2 hd in raid1, prende il backup di tutti i dati e fa da terminal server

-nas con 2 hd in raid1, che prende il backup del server

costa meno di un dat, che poi si dimenticherebbero di cambiare e che lascerebbero chissà dove, e per perdere tutti i dati devo bruciare 4 hd in contemporanea...ovviamente il server ed il nas sono protetti da ups (apc).

per il nas ho guardato al lacie 2big network, con 2 hd da 500gb e interfaccia gigabit al prezzo di 399€ ivati

----------

## Scen

 *horace wrote:*   

> costa meno di un dat, che poi si dimenticherebbero di cambiare e che lascerebbero chissà dove, e per perdere tutti i dati devo bruciare 4 hd in contemporanea...ovviamente il server ed il nas sono protetti da ups (apc).

 

Purtroppo riguardo ai backup bisogna cercare di essere super-paranoici  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se ti va a fuoco la stanza dove risiede il server?  :Twisted Evil: 

Se invece facessi le copie su un supporto removibile, che poi metti al sicuro in ambienti protetti (cassaforti ignifughe, bunker, Fort Knox, ecc...) la sicurezza è garantita quasi al 100%.

Questo, ovviamente, IMHO.

----------

## djinnZ

banale (si fa per dire ovviamente) script all'avvio che controlla se il backup su disco dedicato del server è aggiornato, se non lo è lo fa, controlla se il backup su supporto rimovibile (cd, nel mio caso basta ed avanza) è stato fatto abbastanza recentemente altrimenti chiede di inserire il disco, se non gli metti il disco a disposizione il computer si spegne. Dai lontani anni '80  :Mr. Green: 

A prova di imbecille tranne che per il fattore umano nel riporre i supporti, ma ci stiamo lavorando... prima o poi escogito qualcosa.  :Cool: 

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Se ti va a fuoco la stanza dove risiede il server? 

 da ultimo convegno su privacy ed altri obblighi da leggi cretine applicate da infami: Prevedere le misure adeguate al furto delle apparecchiature od al danneggiamento a seguito di intrusione criminale (furto, attentato a fini estorisivi, furto su commissione, etc.).

----------

## horace

bhe, il nas è da un'altra parte  :Laughing: 

scherzi a parte, hai ragione, ma purtroppo bisogna anche scendere a patti con gli utonti paganti che vogliono il nas e non il dat. però concorso che una soluzione del genere sia effettivamente meno sicura... però ti posso assicurare che se brucia il posto fanno prima a chiudere  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: scusate se è off-topic, ma dat/rev/ultrium/quello che vi pare compatibili con gentoo? cosa usate?

EDIT2: e quali sarebbero le misure adeguate? autodistruzione?  :Very Happy: 

hai qualche link dove posso informarmi?Last edited by horace on Tue Dec 04, 2007 7:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

In realtà inizio a pensare che un nuovo disco rigido esterno ogni mese costerebbe abbastanza poco. Non è una soluzione disprezzabile, in alternativa.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *horace wrote:*   

> dat/rev/ultrium/quello che vi pare compatibili con gentoo? cosa usate?

 

tar, il cui nome è una sigla per tape archiver è il tool corretto. è un device sequenziale su cui tu scrivi usandolo come destinazione di archiviazione. per la gestione dei tape poi aiutati com mt-st : molto utili.

iauz

----------

## Pancu

Considerando che se va a fuoco l'ufficio è meglio che l'azienda chiude e non riapre +.  :Very Happy: 

Per garantire la sicurezza dei dati, pensavo di collegare due hard-disk raid1.

In più pensavo ad un hard-disk esterno, dove effettuare i backup dei dati piu importanti.

Che ne pensate?

Può andare bene per una piccola azienda da 10Pc ????

Altra domanda, è possibile effettuare un raid 5 software con gentoo??

Meglio raid5???

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

Io uso gentoo su un raid5 sw da un paio d'anni circa (ovviamente ti servono minimo 3 dischi per fare un raid5).

----------

## horace

riuppo questo topic per chiedervi un parere: come vedete un server gentoo dotato di disco allo stato solido da 4gb (super*talent), 4gb di ram, per fare:

-cache dns

-proxy con squid

-eventuale cups 

-openvpn

pensavo di mettere in ram molte cartelle "inutili", quali /tmp/, la cache di squid e quella del dns. mi preoccupano solo i 4gb di disco fisso, dite che è troppo un'azzardo?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... io direi che /tmp su un server non è inutile. e metterla in ram vuol dire dare una mano ad un'aggressore ad uccidere il pc. si, i 4 gb per me sono pochi, in ogni caso.

----------

## horace

perché darebbe una mano ad uccidere il pc?

----------

## federico

In 4 giga potresti farcela ma non credo con gentoo, non so se hai lo spazio necessario per compilare i pacchetti piu' massicci...

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  ma potresti ovviare con una partizione in chroot dedicata ai test, per dirne una.
> 
> 

 

in che senso?

----------

## horace

 *federico wrote:*   

> In 4 giga potresti farcela ma non credo con gentoo, non so se hai lo spazio necessario per compilare i pacchetti piu' massicci...

 

è quello che sospettavo, solo che con gentoo mi trovo troppo bene per rinunciarvi... anche se con 4g di ram dovrei riuscire a compilare un po' di tutto. valuterò un 8 giga. mi attirava l'idea ssd visto che stavo pensando ad affiancarci un nas in raid1, ma forse mi conviene accorpare il tutto dentro una macchina gentoo. 4 gb per il sistema, 500gb in raid1 per condivisione e backup e se proprio ho bisogno di spazio, mi tengo qualche giga per compilare. non vorrei venisse fuori qualcosa di troppo sperimentale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

piu' che altro potresti vedere di aggiungere un disco normale temporaneamente mentre che installi, nel caso in cui servisse; poi lo togli se vuoi un server economico di corrente e piccolo ^^

----------

## .:deadhead:.

altrimenti monti in nfs /var/tmp e passa la paura (o anche in ram, però lo spazio non è infinito). Cmq senza X o che, di pacchetti massicci io nn ne vedo...

----------

## Kernel78

```
none                  3,0G     0  3,0G   0% /var/tmp/portage
```

è a parte FF e OOo ho compilato tutto senza problemi di spazio quindi non vedo perchè debba averne tu.

@Ic3M4n

non ho capito cosa intendi con l'aiuto all'aggressore per uccidere il pc  :Confused: 

----------

